

Show HN: An Elegant meetup.com client - malolans

I am currently working on a meetup.com client for the iPhone. The description of the app can be found at www.haptrix.com. I am looking for beta testers. If you are an active user of meetup then please consider signing up for the beta.<p>Thanks!
======
lambdafunc
and how is that different from the original meetup app?

~~~
malolans
It is different because the focus is more on the events and the groups. The
meetup app tries to sell you on other events and groups you might be
interested in. If all I really want to do is RSVP for my events, manage my
groups, this app gives you a perfect option

